# What is the "uplevel instrument cluster" on the RS?



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

It's just chrome rings around the bezels, nothing else is different. 

Marketing gimmick if I ever saw one lol


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Zenman said:


> I've been looking at pictures but I can't see any difference between the interior of the RS Cruze and the regular Cruze.
> 
> RS package:
> 
> ...



I think it has some extra messages in the DIC like low windshield washer fluid, compass and a few other, I can't remember what they were. Also translucent with chrome bezels.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

cruzers said:


> I think it has some extra messages in the DIC like low windshield washer fluid, compass and a few other, I can't remember what they were. Also translucent with chrome bezels.


 Do you get voltage also, I know I do on my 1LT/RS


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have chrome bezels on my eco? 

I also do have voltage


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

cruzers said:


> I think it has some extra messages in the DIC like _*low windshield washer fluid*_, compass and a few other, I can't remember what they were. Also translucent with chrome bezels.


 
We have the LTZ RS and there seems to be no windshield washer fluid "low" indicator .


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> We have the LTZ RS and there seems to be no windshield washer fluid "low" indicator .



Hi Jaygeo1,

I stand corrected, I thought I read in the owners manual "low" indicator. However I've copied and paste below from the owners manual, what is included in the uplevel instrument cluster.

Vehicle Messages
(Canada Uplevel and
United States)
DIC messages display when the
status of the vehicle has changed
and action may be needed to
correct the condition. Multiple
messages appear one after another.
Press any of the DIC buttons on the
turn signal lever to acknowledge
and clear them from the display.
More urgent messages cannot be
cleared from the DIC display. All
messages should be taken
seriously. Clearing messages will
not correct the problem.
On the Canadian uplevel cluster
and on vehicles sold in the United
States, vehicle messages are
displayed as text. The messages
and information about them follow.
Battery Voltage and
Charging Messages

BATTERY SAVER ACTIVE
This message displays when the
vehicle has detected that the
battery voltage is dropping beyond
a reasonable point. The battery
saver system starts reducing certain
features of the vehicle that you may
be able to notice. At the point that
features are disabled, this message
is displayed. It means that the
vehicle is trying to save the charge
in the battery. Turn off unnecessary
accessories to allow the battery to
recharge.

LOW BATTERY
This message is displayed when the
battery voltage is low. See Battery
on page 10‑25 for more information.

SERVICE BATTERY
CHARGING SYSTEM
This message is displayed when
there is a fault in the battery
charging system. Take the vehicle
to your dealer for service.
Brake System Messages
BRAKE FLUID LOW
This message is displayed when the
brake fluid level is low. See Brake
Fluid on page 10‑23.
RELEASE PARKING BRAKE
This message is displayed as a
reminder that the parking brake is
on. Release it before you attempt to
drive.
Compass Messages
CAL
This message is displayed when the
compass needs to be calibrated.
See Compass on page 5‑4.
– –
Two dashes will be displayed if the
compass needs service. See your
dealer for service.
Cruise Control Messages
APPLY BRAKE BEFORE
CRUISE
If this message displays when
attempting to activate cruise control,
apply the brake pedal and try again.
CRUISE SET TO XXX
This message displays when the
cruise control is set and shows the
speed it was set to. See Cruise
Control on page 9‑35 for more
information.
Door Ajar Messages
DOOR(S) OPEN
A vehicle symbol will be displayed
on the DIC showing which door is
open along with this message.
Close the door completely.
HOOD OPEN
This message will display when
the hood is open. Close the hood
completely.
TRUNK OPEN
This message will display when
the trunk is open. Close the trunk
completely.
Engine Cooling System
Messages
A/C OFF DUE TO HIGH
ENGINE TEMP
This message displays when the
engine coolant becomes hotter than
the normal operating temperature.
To avoid added strain on a hot
engine, the air conditioning
compressor automatically turns
off. When the coolant temperature
returns to normal, the air
conditioning compressor turns back
on. You can continue to drive the
vehicle.
If this message continues to appear,
have the system repaired by your
dealer as soon as possible to avoid
damage to the engine.
ENGINE
OVERHEATED — IDLE
ENGINE
This message displays when the
engine coolant temperature is too
hot. Stop and allow the vehicle to
idle until it cools down.
ENGINE
OVERHEATED — STOP
ENGINE
This message displays and a
continuous chime sounds if the
engine cooling system reaches
unsafe temperatures for operation.
Stop and turn off the vehicle as
soon as it is safe to do so to avoid
severe damage. This message
clears when the engine has cooled
to a safe operating temperature.
HIGH COOLANT
TEMPERATURE
This message displays if the coolant
temperature is hot. See Engine
Overheating on page 10‑20.
Engine Oil Messages
CHANGE ENGINE OIL SOON
This message displays when the
engine oil needs to be changed.
When you change the engine oil, be
sure to reset the Oil Life System.
See Engine Oil Life System on
page 10‑12 and Driver Information
Center (DIC) on page 5‑23 for
information on how to reset the
system. See Engine Oil on
page 10‑9 and Scheduled
Maintenance on page 11‑2 for
more information.
OIL PRESSURE LOW — STOP
ENGINE
This message displays if low oil
pressure levels occur. Stop the
vehicle as soon as safely possible
and do not operate it until the cause
of the low oil pressure has been
corrected. Check the oil as soon
as possible and have the vehicle
serviced by your dealer.
Engine Power Messages
ENGINE POWER IS REDUCED
This message displays when the
vehicle's engine power is reduced.
Reduced engine power can affect
the vehicle's ability to accelerate.
If this message is on, but there
is no reduction in performance,
proceed to your destination. The
performance may be reduced the
next time the vehicle is driven. The
vehicle may be driven at a reduced
speed while this message is on, but
maximum acceleration and speed
may be reduced. Anytime this
message stays on, the vehicle
should be taken to your dealer for
service as soon as possible.
Fuel System Messages
FUEL LEVEL LOW
This message displays when the
vehicle is low on fuel. Refuel as
soon as possible.
TIGHTEN GAS CAP
This message displays when the
fuel cap is not on tight. Tighten the
fuel cap.
Key and Lock Messages
REPLACE BATTERY IN
REMOTE KEY
This message displays when the
battery in the Remote Keyless Entry
(RKE) transmitter needs to be
replacLamp Messages
AUTOMATIC LIGHT
CONTROL ON
This message is displayed when
the automatic light control has been
turned on. See Automatic Headlamp
System on page 6‑3.
AUTOMATIC LIGHT
CONTROL OFF
This message is displayed when
the automatic light control has been
turned off. See Automatic Headlamp
System on page 6‑3.
XXX TURN INDICATOR
FAILURE
When one of the turn signals is out,
this message displays to show
which bulb needs to be replaced.
See Bulb Replacement on
page 10‑28 and Replacement Bulbs
on page 10‑33 for more information
on the turn signal bulb replacement.
TURN SIGNAL ON
This message is displayed if the
turn signal has been left on. Turn off
the turn signal.
Object Detection System
Messages
PARK ASSIST OFF
This message is displayed when the
park assist system has been turned
off. See Ultrasonic Parking Assist
on page 9‑37.
SERVICE PARK ASSIST
This message is displayed if there
is a problem with the park assist
system. Take the vehicle to your
dealer for service.
Ride Control System
Messages
SERVICE TRACTION
CONTROL
This message displays when
there is a problem with the
Traction Control System (TCS). See
Traction Control System (TCS) on
page 9‑32.
SERVICE STABILITRAK
This message displays if there
is a problem with the StabiliTrak®
system. See StabiliTrak® System on
page 9‑33.
Airbag System Messages
SERVICE AIRBAG
This message displays if there is a
problem with the airbag system.
Take the vehicle to your dealer for
service.
Security Messages
THEFT ATTEMPTED
This message displays if the vehicle
detects a tamper condition.
Service Vehicle Messages
SERVICE AC SYSTEM
This message is displays if there is
a problem with the air conditioning
system. Take the vehicle to your
dealer for service.
SERVICE POWER STEERING
This message is displays if there is
a problem with the power steering
system. Take the vehicle to your
dealer for service.
SERVICE STEERING
COLUMN LOCK
This message is displays if there is
a problem with the steering column
lock. Take the vehicle to your dealer
for service.
SERVICE VEHICLE SOON
This message is displays if there is
a problem with the vehicle. Take the
vehicle to your dealer for service.
Starting the Vehicle
Messages
TURN STEERING WHEEL
TURN KEY OFF THEN ON
This message is displays when
the steering column is locked. Try
turning the steering wheel while
turning the vehicle off and then back
on to unlock the steering column.
TURN STEERING WHEEL
START VEHICLE AGAIN
This message is displays when
the steering column is locked. Try
turning the steering wheel while
starting the vehicle to unlock the
steering column.
Tire Messages
SERVICE TIRE MONITOR
SYSTEM
This message displays if there is
a problem with the Tire Pressure
Monitor System (TPMS). See Tire
Pressure Monitor Operation on
page 10‑50 for more information.
TIRE LEARNING ACTIVE
This message displays when the
system is learning new tires. See
Tire Pressure Monitor Operation on
page 10‑50 for more information.
TIRE PRESSURE LOW ADD
AIR TO TIRE
On vehicles with the Tire Pressure
Monitor System (TPMS), this
message displays when the
pressure in one or more of the
vehicle's tires is low.
There is also an icon with
the warning that will indicate
the location of the low tire
The low tire pressure warning
light will also come on. See Tire
Pressure Light on page 5‑19.
If a tire pressure message appears
on the DIC, stop as soon as you
can. Inflate the tires by adding air
until the tire pressure is equal to
the values shown on the Tire and
Loading Information label. See Tires
on page 10‑40, Vehicle Load Limits
on page 9‑11, and Tire Pressure on
page 10‑47.
You can receive more than one tire
pressure message at a time. To
read the other messages that may
have been sent at the same time,
press the set/reset button. The DIC
also shows the tire pressure values.
See Driver Information Center (DIC)
on page 5‑23.
Transmission Messages
SERVICE TRANSMISSION
This message displays if there is a
problem with the transmission. See
your dealer.
TRANSMISSION HOT — IDLE
ENGINE
This message displays and a chime
sounds if the transmission fluid in
the vehicle gets hot. Driving with the
transmission fluid temperature high
can cause damage to the vehicle.
Stop the vehicle and let it idle to
allow the transmission to cool. This
message clears when the fluid
temperature reaches a safe level.
Vehicle Reminder
Messages
ICE POSSIBLE DRIVE
WITH CARE
This message is displays when ice
conditions are possible.
STEERING COLUMN IS
LOCKED
This message is displays when the
steering column is locked


----------



## ProjektCruze (Mar 2, 2011)

An uplevel instrument cluster includes chrome accent rings in place of the standard silver finish, as well as opaque cluster bezels that allow the cluster’s ice blue backlighting to shine through for a sporty nighttime appearance.


----------



## johnny42544 (Mar 16, 2012)

I will be picking my new Cruze LTZ up next weekend, and did not want the RS package just cause of the $$$. Chevy should include it all in the LTZ package, or drop the price of it when you are getting the LTZ, as 2 of the 5 things you are already paying for! (Fog lamps and the instrument cluster already included.)


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

I would love it if someone could take a picture of both clusters and post them side by side so you could see the difference!!


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i can post a picture of the new one. i had the old one in an ls and i think the RS package is definitively worth it. the body looks great. there looks to be a light for low washer fluid on the 2012 unless im looking at a symbol that looks like it.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I want this mod


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brianguy1979 said:


> I would love it if someone could take a picture of both clusters and post them side by side so you could see the difference!!



Look at this thread Instrument clusters?


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Look at this thread Instrument clusters?


 I did long ago lol! Already did the chrome mod! :-D


----------

